# Garmin 2730 GPS Hardwiring, Phase 1



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Just got the new XM TrafficWatch enabled GPS, the 2730. Great unit for drivnging in the major cities, as it will automatically route you around heavy traffic.

I quickly got tired of the sandbag sliding off of the dash every time I punched the accelerator, so I decided to semi-permanently mount the unit.

I fabricated an aluminum mounting surface under the center dash cover. The Garmin's speaker is built into the cigarette adapter plug, so I had to leave that intact...instead I wired in an adapter, plugged the unit into it, and shoved the whole thing back under the console. It's loud and clear through the console side panel. Snaking the Garmin's power umbilical up was kind of a bitch but I made it happen. I obviously had to perform some major Dremel hack surgery in the center panel to make it fit recessed.

It all, the unit looks great where it's at now and is solid as a rock. The opening on the top is a little larger than I would have liked to facilitate clicking the mount release, but it still looks nice. I will source some edge trim to make it look more seamless. I ordered an extra center dash cover, and the uncut cover pops on after the display is removed...you'd never know it was there. I'm also ordering an extra GPS power umbilical so it remains portable.

I now have a full avionics suite with Bluetooth phone, XM radio, Valentine One ELINT, and traffic-warning GPS.

I got one picture tonight:










More later.

This is just the first phase...next on the agenda (Block 20) is Bluetooth-enabled OBDII engine monitoring for gauges on the PDA phone, and possible removal of the XM Commander head after the audio-in is wired into the Blaupunkt head unit (the Garmin is also a very slick XM radio receiver and MP3 drive)....


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

wow, looks great, how much to do my car like that? can I make an appointment? lol:lol:


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

You’ve officially exceeded the accessories in the gadget mobile. I’ll let Inspector Gadget know he’s been surpassed. Seriously though, that's way more functional than the factory unit, which we can't get anyway. The placement is perfect. Is the Pocket PC your phone?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike_V said:


> You’ve officially exceeded the accessories in the gadget mobile. I’ll let Inspector Gadget know he’s been surpassed.


Hehe. You spend as much time in the saddle as I do, and you'll see how all these gizmos come in handy. 



Mike_V said:


> Seriously though, that's way more functional than the factory unit, which we can't get anyway.


Yeah...another thing this Garmin gets me via the XM data signal is weather on demand...I can see if there's snow on the mountain, is there a storm, etc. I can get stocks as well...but that doesn't seem relevant while I'm driving.



Mike_V said:


> Is the Pocket PC your phone?


Yes. It will soon also be the OBDII / gauge display / datalogger as well.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

The Garmin can get live info -- I wish my Magellan could do that. It's over a year old; hmmm, could be upgrade time.

Now, connecting the Pocket PC to the diagnostic port is off the cool factor scale. I didn't even know it was possible.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Friggin' sweet. Shipped the panel Friday btw.... :cheers


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice setup. I have the same gps and what I do is ram it on the left side of the console between the dash and window.


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Where is the Turbo Boost button? I know that KITT would be jealous.

Looks KICK A$$!!!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Just a heads up....
Warner Robins GTO, I know someone who knows the kids that died in that accident on your sig...... pretty screwed up, stupid kids.


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

That a Siemens SX66 phone? Good choice! Shame they've stopped making them though.

I have a Garmin Nuvi since Christmas and a Siemens Bluetooth car kit that'll be going in soon. Sounds like you pit in a lot of road time as well. Enjoy the toys!

Jim Miller (Siemens Com engineer)


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Copycat!
http://www.hotrodlincoln.org/iway.jpg
LOL,,just kidding,looks good..
The Garmins screen is too small for my old eyes though.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTJimbO said:


> That a Siemens SX66 phone? Good choice! Shame they've stopped making them though.
> 
> I have a Garmin Nuvi since Christmas and a Siemens Bluetooth car kit that'll be going in soon. Sounds like you pit in a lot of road time as well. Enjoy the toys!
> 
> Jim Miller (Siemens Com engineer)


Actually, it's an Audiovox XV6600.

Yeah, I spend a lot of time in the saddle, with almost 71k miles on the clock now...and thanks!


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Ahh...sorry bout that...sig removed


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Warner Robins GTO said:


> Ahh...sorry bout that...sig removed


No problem man..... :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

BTW....I have the "Bitchin' Betty" voice for the Garmin set to an Aussie accent...appropriate, I thought....


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

HotRodGuy said:


> When you get a chance, can you get some detailed pics of where it's mounted


OK...nothing fancy, but it's sturdy as hell and completely rattle free.










Here's a shot, taken looking forward and with the top cover plate removed, of the 1/8" x 1-1/2" x 7" 6061T6 aluminum sheet spanning the stiffeners of the silver trim panel. As I said in the posts above, it is simply held in using 3M double-sided foam tape, and is mounted as to not interfere with the screws should the trim need to be removed. The Garmin mount comes with the unit, and it held down with a double-sided adhesive patch pre-installed as part of the hard-mount.














The most challenging part of the install was hogging out the cut-out on the top cover plate panel (as I noted above, I also purchased an unmolested replacement piece that snaps in to cover the removed display if necessary). The opening, easily done with a Dremel tool, has to be large enough to allow access to the mount so that the display can be removed at will but small enough as to not look like ass. I left a gap large enough to allow my finger to slip in the gap just to the left of the "Garmin" text on the display bezel and push the release tab of the mount, then slide the display to the left and pop it out of the mount. 















I also cut a small hole on the forward part of the top cover plate panel to allow the clearance for the XM antenna cable. 

Like I said, nothing fancy.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice job.


----------

